# Hanging lights with a "fixed" canopy on a sloped ceiling



## SCRealtor (Jun 21, 2015)

I have vaulted ceilings in the entry of my house. I'd like to replace two existing, hanging lights.

The current lights have a mounting plate/canopy flush against the beam (which is on a sloping angle), but the lights are suspended by chains which allow them to self-adjust to a straight up/down angle. I found some great lights on Craigslist. They look like large bowls with three supporting arms going up to a "fixed" canopy--it is rigid and doesn't move. If I were to try to mount the new lights to the existing box, they would have at an awkward angle. Is the an adapter available that can go between the new light's canopy and the junction box that would adjust for the angle? I haven't been able to find anything at Lowe's, Home Deport, or Lamps Plus.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I doubt that such an adaptor exists----a picture of the lights might get a suggestion or two-----


----------



## SCRealtor (Jun 21, 2015)

*Photos of new and existing light fixtures*

I'm new to this forum and was having some trouble posting photos. Here they are:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The only two options I can see are 
Find a different fixture.
or rebuild the beam so there is a flat section to rehang the box level.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

On another forum someone posted a picture of an off the shelf triangular adapter block that presented a horizontal surface underneath with hollowed out "junction box" also underneath for the fixed fixture canopy. But it might need tweaking perhaps n the form of wedge shaped shims to get the exact angle desired.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Arlington Industries FB 450


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The wood box would be what I meant be building beam to make a flat section.
The wood box could not be used as a junction box. The box on the ceiling would need to be moved down into the wedge box.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

We have a vaulted ceiling with a ceiling fan (and four light fixture mounted under it). No problem because the fan has a ball type joint that lets the fan rod hang vertically. It has been there for over ten years.

It is keeping me cool and the room well lit right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Put a eye bolt in the light mounting plate
then put a eye hook in the beam
easy as !

eye bolt-









eye hook -

4506[/ATTACH]

:thumbsup:


----------



## HIVOLT (Dec 17, 2009)

They do make a fitting to convert a fixed canopy to a swivwl. You will need to go to an electrical supply store with the fixture. Ask for a slope ceiling adapter.


----------



## SCRealtor (Jun 21, 2015)

*Sealing the junction box and light canopy*

Excuse me if I don't use correct terminology. I'm a DIYer, but I don't always speak the language.

I assume I need something to cover the top of the light fixture which I would normally attach to the junction box. But I'm not sure how to 1) cover the junction box and 2) cover the top of the light fixture with the eye bolt method.


----------



## mm11 (Apr 30, 2013)

http://www.garvinindustries.com/ele...covers-device-rings/4-octagon-fixture-hangers


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

SCRealtor said:


> Excuse me if I don't use correct terminology. I'm a DIYer, but I don't always speak the language.
> 
> I assume I need something to cover the top of the light fixture which I would normally attach to the junction box. But I'm not sure how to 1) cover the junction box and 2) cover the top of the light fixture with the eye bolt method.


me neither……...:thumbsup:

box needs to be un-angled to floor.. "parallel" and trimed and painted.. 

make something like in post 6


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

mm11 said:


> http://www.garvinindustries.com/ele...covers-device-rings/4-octagon-fixture-hangers


thanks for that link, good to know………. like the eye hook, fail to see out it will help OP??


----------



## mm11 (Apr 30, 2013)

Attach the swivel cover to the junction box, and use an octagon cover with a half-inch knock-out on top of the light fixture. Secure the downrod to the octagon cover using a lock-ring on each side of the cover.

FYI- that cover (and others I found) only permits a 20 degree sway.


----------



## Tbourque (Apr 8, 2021)

SCRealtor said:


> I have vaulted ceilings in the entry of my house. I'd like to replace two existing, hanging lights.
> 
> The current lights have a mounting plate/canopy flush against the beam (which is on a sloping angle), but the lights are suspended by chains which allow them to self-adjust to a straight up/down angle. I found some great lights on Craigslist. They look like large bowls with three supporting arms going up to a "fixed" canopy--it is rigid and doesn't move. If I were to try to mount the new lights to the existing box, they would have at an awkward angle. Is the an adapter available that can go between the new light's canopy and the junction box that would adjust for the angle? I haven't been able to find anything at Lowe's, Home Deport, or Lamps Plus.


Hi! I am looking for your exact old fixture to match the ones in a house I bought. Do you still have this? Would you sell it?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Lighting Fixtures - Find Your Light Fixture at Lighting Direct


Shop and Save on Sloped Ceiling Adapters. Free Shipping, the Lowest Prices and Best Customer Service - LightingDirect.com




www.lightingdirect.com













Amazon.com: Morris 18093 Products Swivel Pendant, Mallable Square Fixture Hanger – Fits 3/4-inch Conduit, 4” Square Electrical Boxes – for Sloped Ceilings, Light Fixtures, Cameras, Exit Signs – Pivot Ball : Automotive


Buy Morris 18093 Products Swivel Pendant, Mallable Square Fixture Hanger – Fits 3/4-inch Conduit, 4” Square Electrical Boxes – for Sloped Ceilings, Light Fixtures, Cameras, Exit Signs – Pivot Ball: Tire Changers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





these two pages are about all there is outthere


----------



## Wiredindallas (Nov 9, 2018)

I like the Casablanca adapter.


----------

